# Certification



## miraculousmedal (Nov 26, 2008)

Can anybody in this forum confirm the P. Log recognition? I believe that acquiring this certificate for a Logistics Manager like me can add ribbons to my CV. What do you think? Any suggestion. The only thing that matters now is its cost and the time it'll take me, too. Recession... everybody has to save money... any advice you can offer? Are there any P. Log institution you know that is recognized in Canada?

Thanks in advance.


----------

